# Very unusual situation



## tkdan (Dec 2, 2008)

If you do not know my story basically my soon to be ex had an ongoing affair with a friend of mine. We were actually friends with this couple, they have sense divorced because of the affair. Lately me and the OM's ex have been talking. We were always friends and we never thought of each other in any other way. So we have been talking and seem to be hitting it off well. We have been talking about dating each other when my divorce is final. To me this seems like an unusual situation. I was just wondering if anyone else has had experience with this type of situation? It seems kind of strange but at the same time we make each other happy.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

My wife has an aunt that had this same thing happen. They were friends with a couple. Her husband cheated with the other wife. Both couples divorced, her husband and the other wife got married. Her aunt and the other husband hit it off and dated. They eventually got married, and have been now for 10+ years. The ex's that cheated divorced shortly thereafter. I think they found a connection do to having shared the hurt that was caused...


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

GPR said:


> I think they found a connection do to having shared the hurt that was caused...


:iagree:

The first guy I dated after I divorced had also just gone through a divorce...not that we sat around talking about that all the time but it's how our friendship started.


----------



## tkdan (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah I can see where having so much in common due to being betrayed by a spouse and a friend does make a connection. I guess it only makes sense that it is not unheard of.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

GPR said:


> My wife has an aunt that had this same thing happen. They were friends with a couple. Her husband cheated with the other wife. Both couples divorced, her husband and the other wife got married. Her aunt and the other husband hit it off and dated. They eventually got married, and have been now for 10+ years. The ex's that cheated divorced shortly thereafter. I think they found a connection do to having shared the hurt that was caused...


Reading this I feel dizzy and my head is swimming...:rofl: I could not do this in a million years. It just is, well, icky to me!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Couldn't do such a thing. Would be a constant reminder of negatives and who wants to have sex with someone that would remind you of the person who wrecked your marriage?

I realize it is not that person, just too weird for me.

No reminders, off to greener pastures in such situation. to where there are no reminders.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

michzz said:


> Couldn't do such a thing. Would be a constant reminder of negatives and who wants to have sex with someone that wuld remind you of the person who wrecked your marriage?
> 
> I realize it is not that person, just too weird for me.
> 
> No reminders, off to greener pastures in such situation. o where there are no reminders.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Who wants a relationship built on sadness and pain. 
Whoa. I guess it would be a good "cry in your beer" buddy, huh? Rather "Cry in bed buddy". :rofl::rofl: Yuk.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

In this situation, both of the couples were in trouble before hand. Basically, it was kind of like the two "bad apples" got together, and then the two "good apples" ended up together. They both went through a lot of hard times (even before the cheating) that when they got together, they had been through so much, that I guess they both learned exactly what NOT to do, and they just worked very well with each other. If you ask them now, it's not a reminder of "what used to be", they think of it as almost a blessing that it happened.


----------



## tkdan (Dec 2, 2008)

It is really not that bad. It is atually therapeutic to talk to some one that trully understand your pain. We agreed early on that it would not be the topic of discussion unless one of of was going through a tough time and needed to talk about it.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

If your divorced, you can date anyone you want.


----------

